# can a t.v. question go in this section?



## JaniceM (Jul 31, 2017)

A few weeks ago when I was watching t.v., the sound and picture both quit.  Showed no signs of problems during the months I've had it, it just suddenly stopped.  
When it's plugged in, the light in the front stays on and it beeps a little from inside, and then quits.  
Some people on another forum suggested I should hit it, but that didn't help.  
It hadn't been moved in a long time, and the only possible external problem could be awful humidity, but I scooted it into room where AC is and that didn't help either.  

It's a Phillips- says HDTV Digital on the front, and the sticker on the back says 2005.  
No one on the Phillips support forum replied, and no one from Customer Service answered either.  

I don't want to toss it out if it's something fixable, but all it's currently doing is taking up space in my living room.  

If the "symptoms" sound familiar to anyone, can it be fixed?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2017)

In all likelihood, something in the circuitry has failed...if this TV was made in 2005, it has lasted longer than most.  These flat panel TV's are really not made to be repaired....just calling a service rep to inspect it would probably cost you half the price of a new TV...and IF it could be repaired, assuming parts are available...you would probably spend twice as much as a new TV would cost.  The biggest problem with most TV's, anymore, is getting rid of them.  Most trash services will not pick them up, and finding a recycle center, and getting it there can be a problem.  

TV prices have come down drastically in the past few years....what might have cost $1000 10 years ago, can now be purchased for $250.  Spend your money on a new one.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 31, 2017)

What Don said.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2017)

Don M. said:


> In all likelihood, something in the circuitry has failed...if this TV was made in 2005, it has lasted longer than most.  These flat panel TV's are really not made to be repaired....just calling a service rep to inspect it would probably cost you half the price of a new TV...and IF it could be repaired, assuming parts are available...you would probably spend twice as much as a new TV would cost.  The biggest problem with most TV's, anymore, is getting rid of them.  Most trash services will not pick them up, and finding a recycle center, and getting it there can be a problem.
> 
> TV prices have come down drastically in the past few years....what might have cost $1000 10 years ago, can now be purchased for $250.  Spend your money on a new one.





terry123 said:


> What Don said.


.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 1, 2017)

Since it's both the picture and the sound, it's probably a power supply.  Not that info. that helps you any...
Call a few TV / electronics repair shops and find out how much a diagnostics / estimate will cost.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)

I agree with Don, I think you are beating a dead horse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2017)

I agree, these days TVs are pretty much disposable, a smaller LED/LCD can be bought for less than $200.


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2017)

We are living in a throwaway society. 

The economics of paying a technician to work on something at $75 an hour when you can buy a new one produced in a Chinese sweatshop with $1 an hour labor just does not compute. 

All this waste is having devastating impacts on the environment, buts that's the way it is.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 1, 2017)

Well everything has it's period of obsolescence even us humans.

I fooled around with a printer trying to get it fixed.  Never successful.  Went out and bought a new printer on sale and that's the best move I have made in a long time.

If you can afford to get a brand new television set, get it.  And there's nothing like having something new in the house and having to get to learn how to use it.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you all for the info/advice.  
Before I can get around to buying a new one, I've been watching what I call "Not-t.v."  In other words, when computer is not in use, I have a separate monitor on the floor to watch movies etc. from online sites.  It's "Not-t.v.," but it'll work for now.  ffilms.org and sharetv.com


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 3, 2017)

I have 2000ish Sylvania doing something similar. I've had 15 year old tvs repaired for under $100, the power board seems the most common repair. The components on a board could be replaced but it's too much time for repair techs so most likely they would replace an entire circuit board.

Also keep in mind all electronics are subject to heat damage meaning make sure it's in a ventilated area, keep air slots/slits clean or vacuumed out. All electronics are subject to power surge damage, not just a massive lighting hit etc but just static electricity or  1-3 volts of sudden extra power can fry a board which means have all electronics on some kind of surge suppressor. Any power outages or blinking lights from close calls? Many of these TV cabinets are a bad thing because heat builds up from the lack of ventilation. Older tvs used to have a reset button and/or fuse access in the back(looks like a screw cap). 

With a full model and number you can do some quick research online to have an idea if you do attempt to get it repaired.

Hardest part about buying a new tv is deciding should you buy the sellers warranty or not. Personal opinion on the cheap tvs only think about a replacement warranty, not a repair warranty. Cost should not exceed %15 of item.

Good Luck


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2017)

I would replace it.  Probably cost more to repair than replace.

Before I did that, tho, I'd probably look for the owners manual online and see if there might be something to try, like a hidden reset button.  Otherwise, I'd be trotting up to Wal-Mart.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 5, 2017)

https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/26HW9100D_27/66-cm-26-inch-real-flat

Is this model familiar to anyone?  

Scoured the web to find out how to reset-  didn't do anything.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2017)

It's a 26 inch model.  It should be great. Does it fit in a cabinet or just on a stand. Just check out the sound.  The new T.V.s are not known for great sound.  People are buying sound bars to enhance the sound.

I don't understand all those other terms like HDMI and the other stuff.

I don't have any smart t.v.'s in the house.  Mine are as dumb as a dodo but I love them just the same.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's the link to the manual

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/125666/Philips-26hw9100d-30hw9100d.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2017)

Is this hooked up to a satellite or cable box? Reason being if you accidentaly change the mode or channel on the TV itself that frequently produces a blank screen with the power indicator on. Most TVs work on antenna mode and channels 3 or 4 when hooked to another device.

Noted along with other trouble shooting tips in the manual.

https://www.download.p4c.philips.com/files/2/26hw9100d_27/26hw9100d_27_dfu_aen.pdf


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2017)

Actually, I've actually accidentally done that a couple of times -- I mean changed the input mode without meaning to and become very frustrated till I figured out what was going on.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 8, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Actually, I've actually accidentally done that a couple of times -- I mean changed the input mode without meaning to and become very frustrated till I figured out what was going on.



Yep, I've been with people who have done that and they go into panic mode right away, Check the fuse box! Call the cable company! Say mode or input and they're like huh?

Trouble shooting isn't that hard. It's simply checking your work, retracing your steps or process of elimination.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 9, 2017)

I just had my A/V receiver repaired.  The display started flickering about a year ago and got gradually worse.  It still worked, but I couldn't use the menu.
They diagnosed it, replaced a resister and re-soldered some connections for $75.   And lucky for me, the place that did is less than a block away.  They re-soldered some connections in my GPS a few yrs ago for $20.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 12, 2017)

Yup, I'm one of those people who doesn't understand the terminology-  mode, input, circuit, etc.  
No prob with fuse box, I was on other side of the room when it quit so I hadn't touched anything, no cable/satellite-  just a converter box & old-fashioned rabbit-ears antenna.  

It's still sitting there, too heavy to move it out.  
But I'm kinda irked at the company- no replies on their forum, no answer to 2 emails, and their site said to use chat feature for televisions made before 2008 but the person I talked to said they don't deal with THAT t.v. and that I should call customer service.  Slight hearing impairment = I wouldn't be able to follow anything said over the phone.  I suppose it's possible that it just "aged out," but I've had televisions much older that lasted longer.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

Our TV stopped working today, the cable box/DVR showed the wrong time and just didn't work.  I phoned the cable company and the nice lady told me to unplug the power cord for a minute and then plug it back in.  The display on the box went through a process of "rebooting" and now everything is fine.


----------

